# Gloves or Mittens?



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

In general, do you guys where gloves or mittens?
I was also looking at the POW Shocker glove. It looks really nice, has good reviews, etc. Are these gloves warm?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Gloves. You need to be able to articulate your fingers while riding.


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

wat do u need ur fingers for while riding? u may need ur hands sometimes, but i dont see u needing ur fingers. so i prefer mittens, as they keep ur fingers warmer.


----------



## waketoboard (Sep 6, 2010)

both...i got the burton glove / mitten, where the inside is a glove so you can still strap in, the shell is a mitten that's waterproof. I prefer mittens as my fingers / hands get cold pretty easily, so being able to move them around helps. You can also hold handwarmers inside most mittens

this: http://www.buysnow.com/catalog/detail/RUvaH


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

songa said:


> wat do u need ur fingers for while riding?


strapping in
grabbing the board
changing the song on your ipod


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

bakesale said:


> strapping in
> grabbing the board
> changing the song on your ipod


i think you can do all that with mittens. you still have opposed thumbs. i prefer goretex gloves, as my hands get really warm, even in negative temps.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

bakesale said:


> Gloves. You need to be able to articulate your fingers while riding.


This.

Mitts are warmer, but gloves are just easier all around.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

CMSbored said:


> i think you can do all that with mittens. you still have opposed thumbs. i prefer goretex gloves, as my hands get really warm, even in negative temps.


:thumbsup:...I have some gortex dakine gloves and I love them my hands are always dry and warm


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I prefer gloves but when it is really cold I wear mittens. I can pretty much do everything with mittens that I can with gloves.


----------



## merchomini (Oct 18, 2010)

bakesale said:


> Gloves. You need to be able to articulate your fingers while riding.


i completely disagree, most of the time people end up pulling a glove off to do things like change the songs on an i pod and what not, i ride with mittens and have never ever had a problem strapping in. My mittens are also super sick because i can unzip the top part around the knuckles of my hand and stick my fingers out of it if i need to do something with my fingers. its the best of both worlds, but dont tell me your supercapable of changing songs and shit on your ipod with gloves on anyways. Mittens are warmer.



mittens ftw especially if you can find some like mine but iv never seen another pair.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I have Swany gloves and mittens. Rock the gloves on normal temp days and when it gets bitter cold I toss on the mitts. The gloves and mitts are the same style but the mitts are a hell of a lot warmer with all of your fingers in the same area and I have never had a problem with strapping in with mitts, grabbing the board or changing songs.


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

bakesale said:


> strapping in
> grabbing the board
> changing the song on your ipod


You can't really change songs on your ipod with gloves on anyway. You will have to take either the glove OR mitten off


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

waketoboard said:


> You can also hold handwarmers inside most mittens
> 
> this: Gore Mitt (True Black) Gloves by Burton - Burton Snowboards offers Burton Gore Mitt (True Black) Gloves at Buy Snow your source for snowboards



Which reminds me. I bought some handwarmers. How well can you use them with gloves. Are mittens much better? They seem to be a much warmer choice.


----------



## waketoboard (Sep 6, 2010)

Alban said:


> Which reminds me. I bought some handwarmers. How well can you use them with gloves. Are mittens much better? They seem to be a much warmer choice.


mine are like two piece glove / mittens. The gloves come out, you can just hold on to the hand warmers inside the mitten if you ball your fist up. Not sure how hand warmers work on gloves, never had them


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

My hands get cold really easy. Hence, I wear these:










Oven mitts, FTW. All joking aside, I only wear gloves when it's really warm out (like spring conditions). My hands just get too cold otherwise.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

gloves and mittens ordered for this season. I'll report back once i use them


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I've always worn gloves b/c I actually need the finger dexterity. Tried mittens before but hated it and ended up giving them to a friend. They are warmer though.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gloves yo...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

mittens for cold powder days

gloves for spring type sessions


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

I wear mittens with pipe gloves underneath


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't believe no one mentioned this design:










Or that particular glove in general


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

They are like Ninja Turtle gloves. 
I usually stick with gloves. my hands get to sweaty with mittens. I was Raised Jay.


----------



## ridersince91 (Nov 13, 2010)

Mittens with glove liners, all the way. Gloves shouldn't effect the way you grab your board.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> Can't believe no one mentioned this design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

The men I ride with, all use gloves. The wives, girlfriends and most of the children use mittens.:dunno:


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

ridersince91 said:


> Mittens with glove liners, all the way. Gloves shouldn't effect the way you grab your board.


I read Jack London's "To Build a Fire" in high school. A man freezes to death alone in the Yukon because he's unable to make a lasting fire. One of his problems is that he lacks the necessary dexterity with his mittens on, but as soon as he removes them, his fingers stiffen up in the brutal cold and become useless. I remember thinking at the time that if only he had had a good pair of gloves, he might have survived. Gloves wouldn't have been enough for long-term warmth in those conditions, but they might have preserved decent finger movement long enough to work with matches, kindling, etc.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

JoeR said:


>


Haha... awesome comparison. Still, function over form right? Should be no different for gloves. Really, I only need my index and thumb free (adjust things, and when I used to, pinch a few cigs) so this is awesome.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm still in the camp of owning both and making your own mind up. Last season was gloves. This season i bought better gloves and a nice set of mittens. Since i will be video taping i dont think the mittens are going to work out, but they sure do look spiffy.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Alban said:


> In general, do you guys where gloves or mittens?
> I was also looking at the POW Shocker glove. It looks really nice, has good reviews, etc. Are these gloves warm?


Level Superpipe Gloves, and REI mittens for when it's REALLY cold. the REI ones have a down inside mitten and an outer Gore-Tex shell...I use that sometimes with glove liners inside.

Makes sure both have storm leashes.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

sedition said:


> My hands get cold really easy. Hence, I wear these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you a nazi?


----------



## Enormo (Oct 14, 2010)

ridersince91 said:


> Mittens with glove liners, all the way. Gloves shouldn't effect the way you grab your board.


Word to the glove liners (and your mom).

Make sure you get glove liners. I have a pair of Burton Gortex mittens with mitten liners and my hands get a bit sweaty because the liner doesn't make good contact with my skin. I'm getting a pair of Rab mitts next. 

4 me mitts are...
- Much easier on and off than gloves (I can't work my iPod with gloves either)
- Much warmer than gloves
- No problem ratcheting bindings
- Good for rail grabs with your hands. Bad for super technical rail grabs using only your middle finger and pinkie finger (My patented "Tea Time, Governor!" grab. Don't hate.)

Also mitts don't look as cool but I make up for that because I am very handsome.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Enormo said:


> Bad for super technical rail grabs using only your middle finger and pinkie finger (My patented "Tea Time, Governor!" grab. Don't hate.)
> 
> Also mitts don't look as cool but I make up for that because I am very handsome.


I see Oscar Wilde has taken up snowboarding.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Been rocking mittens with fingers in them since the early 90's.


----------



## ridersince91 (Nov 13, 2010)

I wasn't accounting for the Pinky Grab when I said that they shouldn't affect the way you grab. However, if you get enough air, and really float it, you can always do a mouth removal of the mitten on the way up and then proceed with the Pinky Grab. I haven't mastered it as of yet though.


----------



## Chris2347 (Nov 7, 2009)

gloves - and gloves with glove liners on the colder days ~-20C, havent been boarding in colder temps, but I'd prob opt for a better insulated glove - good circulation ftw!


----------



## Airdiem124 (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't work my iPod with either, and mittens seem to keep your hands warmer. I can do most of the other things with either of them on anyways.


----------

